# 65 gto



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

just the start of many questions 
my car is a original car ,manual drums,points .
if I were to change the master cylinder and put a pertronix ignition in it , is that devaluing the car


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

You will most likely get many different answers since your asking about how much money will the car be worth if you change some things. I guess it all depends on how someone looks at the changes.

As far as you master brake cylinder, few 65s still have the original one. They are hard to find in my opinion. If you still have the original born on one I would leave it or have it rebuilt if your having problems with it. On the other hand, you might think you have the born on style but don't (most people do) and in this case it would not matter if you upgrade because either way it is not the born on way.

The Pertronix can be used and still have the factory look. I don't see much wrong with that.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're changing out the original master for a dual reservoir cylinder for safety reasons, it's hard to argue with that. I'd keep the original on-hand though just in case you decide to sell the car at some point in the future and want to maximize your chances.

The Pertronix.... yes, it can be invisible - but why? Be aware that on a street engine, the notion that you're going to make more power or get more reliability out of an electronic system is wrong on both counts. It won't make any more power, and the thing about an electronic system is that when it goes, it's gone --- there's usually no warning, and there's no bringing it back. Points on the other hand, are dead-nuts simple and reliable.

Bear


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think anyone could have a problem with an upgrade to a dual-cylinder master cylinder. The increase in safety factor is major.

I personally have done the Pertronix upgrade and I like it. Most folks these days have NO idea how to setup points. I remember and still have the correct gear, but most don't. And most vintage GTOs aren't daily drivers either.

Whether or not it could affect the value of the car depends a lot on the cars condition. So, keep the original parts and it could always be returned to the way it was.


----------



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

thanks for suggestions , work in progress 
will not be driving much due to season in northeast 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Bear said. Dual MC is a good idea, though mine is still single on my '65. Here's the deal with points: more reliable than Petronix by a long shot, and do you really drive your '65 30,000 miles a year? If you are anything like the typical '65 owner, a set of points will last you about 10-15 years. How long have you owned your car, and how many miles do you actually put on it? Points are good for about 15,000 miles before they get tired. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## 1965 GTO (Jan 15, 2017)

I have 4 old master cylinders.
I am trying to figure out which is the original to a 65 GTO.
Do you have a picture of an original?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread is almost 3 years old, and the guy you have just questioned hasn't been on this forum since September of 2015..........


----------

